# Need help with ithaca 1911 and value



## Williamhoop1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello, just got this ithaca 1911a1, need help with originality and value, also has ww2 belt and holster, I'm in my 20s and experience is limited, thanks


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Nice piece of history, there are several sites to check for value. Are all parts original or is it a refurb.?


----------



## Williamhoop1 (Dec 19, 2016)

That's what I need help with, it looks all original, but it only has one serial# what else is there to check? And are you talking about gunbroker and gunsamerica? Bc there prices are all over the board, two pistols that look the same can have a difference in price by $1500, so what is there to look for


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From my own resources:
If it's real, and if it's all original, it's worth between $1,000.00 and $2,000.00, depending upon condition.

It _looks_ real.
Take it to a WW2-guns collector, and ask.

_Do not try to "clean it up."_ If you do, it will lose its value.
Just rub it down with a lightly-oiled rag. _Don't store it in its holster._


----------



## Williamhoop1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Awesome thanks


----------



## Williamhoop1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks you've been a big help


----------

